# Take down site or other options ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm ready to refuse all new work from new customers. 

My body (neck, shoulders, back, knees) can not recover from even a light work load within a few days, and my back is giving signs of another disc giving up the ghost.

I gotta quit for my body's sake.

My dilemma is what to do with my website? Should I essentially leave it up with my portfolio and articles (ego trip) but make sure people know I'm retired (and remove all contact info), or take it down completely, or leave a place marker with notice of my retirement?


Any thoughts would be welcome. 

And no, I am very reticent about leaving links to other hangers in the area. Something about implied recommendations that bothers me.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Not sure how one takes down a site but that is what I would do. Maybe leave the articles of interest.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

To much confusion to leave it up with pics and articles To only say "out of business". I would recommend just a one page site notifying you are not accepting new business. No reason to show a portfolio for existing customers, not like your trying to sell to them when you are already sold. 

Only one reason comes to mind why you would keep your site. Thst is to turn it into a informationonal site. But with that you could easily become a constant. 

love gabe


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm sure you've spend hundreds of hours crafting that site to your liking, for me taking it down would be hard. So I understand your dilemma. But if I were you I'd just delete it and start the next chapter in my life. :yes:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you have anyone that you could sell the leads to? Change the content...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If I didn't know you I would say why not just sub the work out and supervise the jobs and write checks. 

:no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm sure you've spend hundreds of hours crafting that site to your liking, for me taking it down would be hard. So I understand your dilemma. But if I were you I'd just delete it and start the next chapter in my life. :yes:


you nailed it, Ryan.

I have no argument.

Forget it and move on !

thanks


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> If I didn't know you I would say why not just sub the work out and supervise the jobs and write checks.
> 
> :no:


DAMN, am I THAT transparent 

you know that's not me, Tommy :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

matt19422 said:


> Do you have anyone that you could sell the leads to? Change the content...


I'm already turning the "leads" over to the Boston Chapter of the (fka) NGPP. One thought I had was to "sell" the template of the site, but the new owner would have to put it up on his/her domain and change all references to me. It did generate a LOT of leads and work because I had a separate page for about 45 different towns. 

But something bothers me about that. No way I could put a fair price on the amount of work I put into it. 

I kinda wanna just be done with it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Understandably hard to let go - that was a pretty big chapter in your life. But it's time to write a new one so shut it down, move on, and only look back once in awhile. Like we tell all these young bucks, there's more to life than working.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Unless you turned it into a tutorial site to help young painters learn the business....

Throw a few ads on it to pay for the hosting.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Save the domain ... you worked hard to build your business don't let someone else buy it just to forward it to their domain getting all your hard earned customers 

just do a simple page thanking your customers telling them how your retiring now & how much you enjoyed working for them and that you appreciate their business and the joy of working with them

let them know your moving on with life and spending more time with your family and friends .... 

BUT DON'T give up you domain, someone will buy it just to profit from your hard work

good luck, god bless and enjoy your family :notworthy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Repaint Florida said:


> Save the domain ... you worked hard to build your business don't let someone else buy it just to forward it to their domain getting all your hard earned customers
> 
> just do a simple page thanking your customers telling them how your retiring now & how much you enjoyed working for them and that you appreciate their business and the joy of working with them
> 
> ...


Yes I will keep the domain, after all, WHO the hell would want billarchibald.com.

It will now be an expensive mail box :thumbsup:

And if my skill in photography ever comes close to my love of it - it will be a good gallery. 

Thanks all. I was actually expecting more arguments to keep some part of it up. And since I am not really motivated (at the moment) to host a revenue producing tutorial site (thank you Cricket for your thought), I will take it down and configure a 404 that thanks past customers. Hopefully google will remove my ranking soon.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm already turning the "leads" over to the Boston Chapter of the (fka) NGPP. One thought I had was to "sell" the template of the site, but the new owner would have to put it up on his/her domain and change all references to me. It did generate a LOT of leads and work because I had a separate page for about 45 different towns.
> 
> But something bothers me about that. No way I could put a fair price on the amount of work I put into it.
> 
> I kinda wanna just be done with it.


ask for 2.5 mil, who knows??


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> ask for 2.5 mil, who knows??


WHAT, you think I'm the only cheap-ass frugal Yankee up here :no: :no:

:lol:

Last night I was reading some of the towns I have listed - reminiscing - and DAMN I did good. Some copy is a little over the top :whistling2: , but to have unique copy and a picture for each town REALLY did work. I'm going to have to archive the site for SEO instructional purposes. Maybe I could sell copies of the DVD :thumbsup:

tree-fiddy ????  :blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> WHAT, you think I'm the only cheap-ass frugal Yankee up here :no: :no:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...



Can you get the domain "ipaperit.com"?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Can you get the domain "ipaperit.com"?


it's available, so I guess I _*can*_, but do I *WANT* to ? :no: :no: :no:


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Many self employed people are able to sell their business and stay on as a part-time consultant. This allows them to cut back, while still keeping a foot in it. If you have nothing else to do, I suppose this is a good deal. But if you have a clear cut next chapter that you really want to devote your time to, I’d say cut all ties and dive in with all you got. While the past makes you who you are, there’s no need to drag it around with you. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LA Painter said:


> Many self employed people are able to sell their business and stay on as a part-time consultant. This allows them to cut back, while still keeping a foot in it. If you have nothing else to do, I suppose this is a good deal. But if you have a clear cut next chapter that you really want to devote your time to, I’d say cut all ties and dive in with all you got. While the past makes you who you are, there’s no need to drag it around with you.
> 
> Best Wishes!



I do not have the personality to stay on as a part time consultant, just a tad OCD with control issues :whistling2:

no really !!??!!???!!! we are so surprised !!!!!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Ever thought of teaching wallcoverings? 

I know I would love to be able to take my time and really learn this aspect of the trade.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> Ever thought of teaching wallcoverings?
> 
> I know I would love to be able to take my time and really learn this aspect of the trade.


THOUGHT about? yes

realize my inability to teach and liklihood of killing the spirit of an impressionable mind ? Yes also


Hey, We had one son and he turned out ok, I already beat the odds.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Get a Google Adsense account, and put google ads on all of your web pages. 
Of course you need to remove your contact info, and state that you have retired. That is what I would do. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAceed8sW1o


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't add anything regarding advice about the site that hasn't already been said, but what I can add is:

Congratulations on getting to a point in your life where you're able to do this. I hope you're enjoying this new adventure. Cheers, mate.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

You can pull the web site off the domain name and have it redirect to the person you are handing on job referrals too. 

Charge them $1.5-$2k for the domain name and then walk away!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Repaintpro said:


> You can pull the web site off the domain name and have it redirect to the person you are handing on job referrals too.
> 
> Charge them $1.5-$2k for the domain name and then walk away!


That's the problem when you have a domain name that IS your name, I have a feeling it has little value to others, AND I want to keep it for my personal use.

The only thing of value is HOW I had a page for each town and maybe the gist of the copy and the pix on each town's page. It's nothing new and unique, just thorough. 

All I know is that I gotta take it down soon. I'm a great procrastinator and this is not high on my list of things I GOTTA do.

Roof repairs are. :thumbsup:


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

The value is not in the name...........It is where the site ranks and the calls it gets. People will never remember the name after the first click. New domain owner can say oh he is just out of the office for a few days.


----------



## EddieG (Feb 21, 2015)

If You are getting alot of leads from the site do not take it down, setup a new phone number via call rail and forward the calls to other painting companies in the area that could pay You for the leads say $25 per legit lead.

If You need help in setting this up id be happy to help or if the site is getting alot of leads i might be intrested in purchasing it from You.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

EddieG said:


> If You are getting alot of leads from the site do not take it down, *setup a new phone number via call rail and forward the calls to other painting companies in the area that could pay You for the leads say $25 per legit lead.*
> 
> If You need help in setting this up id be happy to help or if the site is getting alot of leads i might be intrested in purchasing it from You.


*That would never work and would be a headache. *


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

EddieG said:


> If You are getting alot of leads from the site do not take it down, setup a new phone number via call rail and forward the calls to other painting companies in the area that could pay You for the leads say $25 per legit lead.
> 
> If You need help in setting this up id be happy to help or if the site is getting alot of leads i might be intrested in purchasing it from You.


Besides the other issues with this approach, daArch is a paperhanger.

Not bad checks, the wallcovering kind...AFAIK


----------



## EddieG (Feb 21, 2015)

PaintersUnite said:


> *That would never work and would be a headache. *


It works everyday


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Besides the other issues with this approach, daArch is a paperhanger.
> 
> Not bad checks, the wallcovering kind


do you have proof of that :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

EddieG said:


> If You are getting alot of leads from the site do not take it down, setup a new phone number via call rail and forward the calls to other painting companies in the area that could pay You for the leads say $25 per legit lead.
> 
> If You need help in setting this up id be happy to help or if the site is getting alot of leads i might be intrested in purchasing it from You.



Eddie, thanks for the idea, BUT I really just want to walk away from the daily involvement.

I guess I shoulda made it clearer in my OP that in retirement I don't want the hassles of management. Some of the only options I could think of for leaving parts of the site up is for informational reasons, but then I would be facing contact from DIYer's, sales pitchmen, bi-polar sociopaths, and all other lonely losers.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> do you have proof of that :whistling2:


Fixed that. Please see the edited post.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Fixed that. Please see the edited post.


Thanks, YOUR check is in the mail :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Eddie, thanks for the idea, BUT I really just want to walk away from the daily involvement.
> 
> I guess I shoulda made it clearer in my OP that in retirement I don't want the hassles of management. Some of the only options I could think of for leaving parts of the site up is for informational reasons, but then I would be facing contact from DIYer's, sales pitchmen, bi-polar sociopaths, and all other lonely losers.


:notworthy:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Eddie, thanks for the idea, BUT I really just want to walk away from the daily involvement.
> 
> I guess I shoulda made it clearer in my OP that in retirement I don't want the hassles of management. Some of the only options I could think of for leaving parts of the site up is for informational reasons, but then I would be facing contact from DIYer's, sales pitchmen, bi-polar sociopaths, and all other lonely losers.


Wait, are you quitting PT???


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I am glad that you have not decided to remove it yet. Visitd it, read the article on wall size and learned a lot.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pete the Painter said:


> I am glad that you have not decided to remove it yet. Visitd it, read the article on wall size and learned a lot.


That and the other articles are what I think would be helpful if left up. I'd call it a blog, but I'm not trendy enough :whistling2:


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> I would be facing contact from DIYer's, sales pitchmen, bi-polar sociopaths, and all other lonely losers.


Can he really call me that many names and get away with it?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> That and the other articles are what I think would be helpful if left up. I'd call it a blog, but I'm not trendy enough :whistling2:


If you were really trendy, you'd know it's hipster to have a blog, not trendy


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodford said:


> If you were really trendy, you'd know it's hipster to have a blog, not trendy


I dunno, given Arch's age, "hep" may be more aproppriate.:jester:


PS. I only have one excuse that allows me to make jokes about Arch's age....


----------

